# Linux als zweit OS installiert aber keine Option es zu starten (Win started durch)



## kine (21. Dezember 2014)

Moin leute,

habe ein kleines Problem habe mir vor einigen tagen auf meinem Laptop neben Win7 noch LinuxMint (17.1), über einen live Stick, installiert, nachdem ich nach der installiert den Laptop allerdings ausschaltete und am nächsten Tag wieder in das Linux wollte musste ich feststellen das mein Laptop nichts von dieser Idee hält da er einfach Windows started und Nichtmal die Option gibt ein anderes OS zu starten.
Bei meiner Recherche habe ich erfahren das es eigentlich unter (wintaste +r / msconfig / Start) aufgelistet sein müsste ... ist es aber nicht. Zum Installieren habe ich mich an dieses tut. Gehalten (bezüglich der patitionen usw.) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwXJP0VP_Bo


----------



## Fried_Knight (21. Dezember 2014)

Uefi-System mit aktiviertem secure boot?
Ach Win7.


----------



## kine (21. Dezember 2014)

beantworted das deine frage ? Linux Mint 17.1 "Rebecca" - Cinnamon (64-bit) - Linux Mint 
sonst sry. aber ka was du von mir möchtest xD


----------



## Fried_Knight (21. Dezember 2014)

Ne, mein Gedankengang war falsch. Ist kein nützlicher Lösungsansatz für dich. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir das Video nicht bis zum Ende geschaut (der Typ ist mir unheimlich ), aber dein Problem klingt danach, dass dir ein Bootloader (in den meisten Fällen Grub) fehlt, der eigl. am Ende der Installation der meisten Linux Distributionen installiert wird. Im Video sagt er am Anfang, dass er schon Ubuntu auf dem System hat und somit schon eine Installation von Grub vorhanden sein sollte. Wenn du dich jetzt strikt an das Video gehalten hast kann es sein, dass dir der Schritt mit der Installation vom Bootloader fehlt, da bei ihm vom Installer nur die bestehende Grub Config angepasst wurde.

Das letzte mal, dass ich Mint installiert habe ist schon Jahre her, aber ich werds mal fix in der VM durchgehen um dir evtl. genauer weiterhelfen zu können.

EDIT: Hast du im Installatonsschritt nach der Auswahl der Sprache die Option "Nebeneinander installieren" gewählt, in dem Fall erkennt die Installation von Mint die Windows Installation von alleine und konfiguriert Grub automatisch.


----------



## kine (21. Dezember 2014)

Nein ich habe wie im vid. Anderes o.ä geklickt


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. Dezember 2014)

Weist du noch was bei dir bei der Erstellung der Partitionen unten bei "Gerät für die Bootloader-Installation" drin stand? Evtl. ist dein Grub nur auf der falschen Partition gelandet.
Ich würde einfach nochmal eine neue Installation von Mint anstoßen und dann darauf achten, dass dort die Bezeichnung deiner Festplatte drin steht von der du bootest (im Video "sda").


----------



## kine (21. Dezember 2014)

wenn die instalation nochmal anreiße dann siet das so aus : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es staht da zwar bei 2 sachen loader aber das ist einmal win und einmal das auf dem bild also glaube nicht linux


----------



## joessli (21. Dezember 2014)

Also bei sda7 solltest du noch den Einhängepunkt auf root setzen mit /  Und dev/sda8 ist /home wenn du so wie im Video partitioniert hast. 
Gruss joessli


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. Dezember 2014)

Genau, so wie joessli sagt, kannst du dir den ganzen Partitionierungskram diesmal sparen, du musst nur einmal sda7 markieren, auf "Change" klicken und den Einhängepunkt "/" wählen und das Gleiche machst du mit sda8 nur das du hier den Einhängepunkt "/home" wählst.


----------



## kine (21. Dezember 2014)

Das hatte ich doch schon bei der Installation gemacht aber ich probiere es


----------



## kine (21. Dezember 2014)

Da ich keinen anderen punkt setzen konnte:
(wie auf bild 3)
habe ich die patitionen noch mal neu gemacht aber genauso wie zuvor :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dabei ist die 10gb patiotion irgendwie etwas kleiner geworden was aber nicht anders möglich war:ugli: :
 Voher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bild 3^^)
Nacher: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt siet es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe jetzt extra noch nicht weiter gemacht also falls, was anders muss ... bzw. der Bootloader punkt untern anders muss nur sagen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. Dezember 2014)

Das sollte eigl. so passen jetzt.
Am Schluss stand ja dann sda als Gerät für den Bootloader. Bei deinen Screens vorher war noch sda2.


----------



## kine (21. Dezember 2014)

was soll da den stehen ?

edit: weil der letzte sceen ist nicht eingebunden eig. gehört der nicht mehr dazu die unter "jetzt siet es so aus" geben den aktuellen status wieder


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. Dezember 2014)

Beim Gerät für den Bootloader sollte sda ohne Zahl dahinter stehen.


----------



## kine (21. Dezember 2014)

jo, danke hat alles geklapt.
jetz kann ich beim starten auswählen was gebooted werden soll.

Danke  @Toffelwurst


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. Dezember 2014)

Gerne, gerne  Da war also nur der Bootloader auf der falschen Partition gelandet.


----------



## TroaX (22. Dezember 2014)

Gut, das es bei dir am Ende doch noch geklappt hat 



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwXJP0VP_Bo


Das es nach seinen Anleitungen nicht immer 100%ig klappt, war mir schon fast klar 

Mit dem Kasper habe ich mich mal in den Youtube-Kommentaren gefetzt:
1. Verbreitung gefährlichem Halbwissens
2. Anstrengend Arrogant
3. Nicht Kritikfähig
4. Klickgeil! <- Dem geht es nur darum, Kohle damit zu kassieren. Dem ist es egal, das er dabei oft unwahrheiten verbreitet.

Ich schau mir von dem keine Videos an, um so etwas nicht zu unterstützen. Daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob er das ausnahmsweise mal richtig erklärt hat. Ich gehe aber mal nicht davon aus. Sonst hätte es ja auf Anhieb klappen müssen


----------



## Stickwell (23. Dezember 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Gut, das es bei dir am Ende doch noch geklappt hat
> 
> 
> Das es nach seinen Anleitungen nicht immer 100%ig klappt, war mir schon fast klar
> ...



wie heißt du eigentlich auf YouTube?   Ich hatte mit dem auch etwas stress zum Thema Cinmamon unter ubuntu. Ich hab gesagt das man Mint über Virtual Box installieren soll. Zum glück ist noch jemand gekommen und hat mir den Rücken gestärkt 

So jetzt zurück zum Thema. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Stimmt aber konnte man unter Win7 nicht über die MSconfig entscheiden welches Betriebssystem gebootet werden soll? O.o


----------



## TroaX (23. Dezember 2014)

> So jetzt zurück zum Thema. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das Stimmt aber konnte man unter Win7 nicht über die MSconfig entscheiden welches Betriebssystem gebootet werden soll? O.o


Japp, wenn das OS auch im Bootmanager/Loader eingetragen ist. Ist es aber in einem solchen Fall leider nicht. Da kann man höchstens versuchen, das ganze mit EasyBCD zu checken und nachzutragen.



> wie heißt du eigentlich auf YouTube? Ich hatte mit dem auch etwas stress zum Thema Cinmamon unter ubuntu. Ich hab gesagt das man Mint über Virtual Box installieren soll. Zum glück ist noch jemand gekommen und hat mir den Rücken gestärkt


Das dürfte ich nicht gewesen sein. Denn ich hatte mit dem nur diese dämliche Grundsatzdiskussion unter seinem ersten Video. Da ich wegen G+ dort mit meinem richtigen Namen unterwegs war, düftest du mich da auch schnell ausfindig machen können, wenn er dann nicht schon alle Kommentare von mir gelöscht hat. Ich schau da ja nicht mehr nach


----------



## Stickwell (23. Dezember 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Japp, wenn das OS auch im Bootmanager/Loader eingetragen ist. Ist es aber in einem solchen Fall leider nicht. Da kann man höchstens versuchen, das ganze mit EasyBCD zu checken und nachzutragen.
> 
> 
> Das dürfte ich nicht gewesen sein. Denn ich hatte mit dem nur diese dämliche Grundsatzdiskussion unter seinem ersten Video. Da ich wegen G+ dort mit meinem richtigen Namen unterwegs war, düftest du mich da auch schnell ausfindig machen können, wenn er dann nicht schon alle Kommentare von mir gelöscht hat. Ich schau da ja nicht mehr nach



Okay. Mein Abo ist er auf jeden Fall auch los. Lustigerweise hat er meine Kommentar nicht gelöscht.


----------



## kine (23. Dezember 2014)

kine schrieb:


> Bei meiner Recherche habe ich erfahren das es eigentlich unter (wintaste +r / msconfig / Start) aufgelistet sein müsste ... ist es aber nicht.



Joa wie gesagt eigentlich schon xD


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. Dezember 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Gut, das es bei dir am Ende doch noch geklappt hat
> 
> 
> Das es nach seinen Anleitungen nicht immer 100%ig klappt, war mir schon fast klar
> ...



Ja ich fand das Video auch höchst amüsant, vor allem als er einfach mal die Windows Partition verkleinert hat ohne den bei einem Tutorial meist unerfahrenen Anwendern zu sagen, " Hey schaut im Windows wie viel Speicher noch frei ist und einen Teil des freien Speichers verwendet ihr dann als abgezwackte neue Partition". Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele bei der Installation blind wie er vorgehen und die Windows Partition pauschal um 10GB kleiner machen und sich damit die Windows Installation zerschießen 
Außerdem fällt er unter die Kategorie der möchtegern Weltverbesserer, die meinen Linux währe die Lösung für alles. Ich bin ja selbst Linux gegenüber positiv eingestellt allein schon von Berufswegen, aber diese "mit Linux wäre das nicht passiert" pseudo Admins sind furchtbar.


----------



## kine (24. Dezember 2014)

xD joa der ist schon nen bissel merkwürdig


----------



## Stickwell (24. Dezember 2014)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ja ich fand das Video auch höchst amüsant, vor allem als er einfach mal die Windows Partition verkleinert hat ohne den bei einem Tutorial meist unerfahrenen Anwendern zu sagen, " Hey schaut im Windows wie viel Speicher noch frei ist und einen Teil des freien Speichers verwendet ihr dann als abgezwackte neue Partition". Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele bei der Installation blind wie er vorgehen und die Windows Partition pauschal um 10GB kleiner machen und sich damit die Windows Installation zerschießen
> Außerdem fällt er unter die Kategorie der möchtegern Weltverbesserer, die meinen Linux währe die Lösung für alles. Ich bin ja selbst Linux gegenüber positiv eingestellt allein schon von Berufswegen, aber diese "mit Linux wäre das nicht passiert" pseudo Admins sind furchtbar.



Ich gehöre auch zu denen. Allerdings hat das auch einen guten Grund. Nämlich ein kleines Update hat mein Windows zerschossen und dann durfte ich fast ne Stunde zuschauen wie die Systemreperatur das gesamte OS wiederherstellt bzw. repariert.  ein kumpel würde sagen: "shit happens"  nur ich bin nicht so aufdringlich und sag man soll's über ne VM auf nem 2.ten Desktop laufen lassen


----------



## TroaX (24. Dezember 2014)

> Außerdem fällt er unter die Kategorie der möchtegern Weltverbesserer, die meinen Linux währe die Lösung für alles.


Und genau das war das Diskussionsthema unter dem ersten Video  Hach was habe ich unterm Tisch gelegen und gelacht.   

Aber nun B2T. Wenn wir über den herziehen wollen, sollten wir nen eigenen Thread aufmachen  Hier ist das eher unpassend.


----------



## Stickwell (24. Dezember 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Und genau das war das Diskussionsthema unter dem ersten Video  Hach was habe ich unterm Tisch gelegen und gelacht.
> 
> Aber nun B2T. Wenn wir über den herziehen wollen, sollten wir nen eigenen Thread aufmachen  Hier ist das eher unpassend.



wenn's  sein muss.  :ugly


----------



## TroaX (24. Dezember 2014)

Stickwell schrieb:


> wenn's  sein muss.  :ugly


Entweder spreche ich es an oder ein Mod. Ein Ende findet es sowieso


----------



## Stickwell (24. Dezember 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Entweder spreche ich es an oder ein Mod. Ein Ende findet es sowieso



naja, mir ist alles recht.  ach ja wie heißt das Video wo du dich mit dem gezofft hast? Ich will mir die Kommentare durchlesen.


----------



## TroaX (24. Dezember 2014)

Stickwell schrieb:


> naja, mir ist alles recht.  ach ja wie heißt das Video wo du dich mit dem gezofft hast? Ich will mir die Kommentare durchlesen.


5 Gründe, warum Linux besser ist als Windows: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i0mC_OrNA0


----------



## Stickwell (24. Dezember 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> 5 Gründe, warum Linux besser ist als Windows: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i0mC_OrNA0



vielen dank


----------



## kine (26. Dezember 2014)

*Linux als zweit OS installiert aber keine Option es zu starten (Win started d...*

Kurtze Anmerkung (kein Problem) im windows Menü (unter msconfig ...) gibt es bei mir immernoch kein Linux


----------



## Stickwell (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Linux als zweit OS installiert aber keine Option es zu starten (Win started d...*



kine schrieb:


> Kurtze Anmerkung (kein Problem) im windows Menü (unter msconfig ...) gibt es bei mir immernoch kein Linux



oha, ok O.o


----------



## TroaX (28. Dezember 2014)

Versuch mal, mit EasyBCD nach dem Linux zu suchen und dann in den Manager einzutrage.


----------



## kine (28. Dezember 2014)

Würde ich dann morgen bei zeit machen aber das EasyBCD ist das windows Software oder muss ich das erst instalieren ?


----------



## TroaX (28. Dezember 2014)

Ist Windowssoftware


----------



## kine (1. Januar 2015)

Tschuldigung, komme jetzt erst dazu habe grade meinen laptop an und suche nach dem programm (EasyBCD) finds aber nicht ich suche dann jetzt mal im i net ob ichs nachinstalieren kann und werde den post hir dann editieren

edit: hab mir das programm jetz via chip geladen und angesehen bisher habe ich von linux dort noch nichts gesehen


----------

